# I Feel Better Now!!!



## Xue Sheng (Dec 6, 2006)

I got to do push hands with my Sifu again last night for the first time in probably a year and although for all intensive purposes I got my but kicked by a guy half my size and about 20 years older than me but it was really pretty cool. And for the first time I got him. He came at me with Ji (press) and I absorbed and turned and responded with Zhou (elbow), and it came rather relaxed and natural actually.

 I do of course realize that my complete surprise at successfully pushing him left me standing there like an idiot just begging to get knocked across the room also leaving me open to all sorts of painful retaliation but instead  he stopped looked at me and said &#8220;Very good&#8221; and then proceeded to kick my but some more. 

We were doing one step push hand drills last night which I forgot about completely and they are less drill and more like free style.

I am sore today, middle back and an area between my biceps and my shoulder that I did not know could hurt, but otherwise fairly functional.

It was a great class, the best in well over a year.


----------



## Taijiman (Dec 6, 2006)

Cool   It's been sooooo long since I've gotten to do push hands 

It surprises me sometimes how banged up you can get from it.  A few years ago at a competition I helped a couple of the advanced competitors warm up, and came home with these horrible bruises on the inside of my arms, all the way up!  It was pretty nasty looking


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 6, 2006)

That is soooo awesome XS. For a minute I thought you were going to say you beat up another tree!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 6, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> That is soooo awesome XS. For a minute I thought you were going to say you beat up another tree!


 
Nah I got the trees pretty much in line right now, but it is Christmas and there is one in my house and you can bet I am keeping an eye on itone false move and BANG I will beat it into submission. It claims it is fake but I think its lying... NEVER EVER trust a tree..... Besides my Sanda sifu is out of the country for a month. :uhyeah: 

I just wanted to share that about my Tai Chi class and sifu since my return to his class. 

I have done so much complaining and whining about tai chi since my arrival to MT I thought I should post the positive. Although something good did come out of my Yang Sifu's (Hopefully brief) change for the worse and my short break from Tai Chi. I found Sanda and I still think it is pretty cool. It appears to be bringing together a lot that I have learned over the years and of course it gives me an excuse to get even with trees.


----------

